# Rimless tank from AI aquarium???



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

As the title I am wondering do you guys have experience with those rimless tank from AI aquarium? are they reliable for long term use as a reef tank? they are very nice so I wanna get a 40g one to setup a sumpless reef tank.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I have one. I bought it back in January so far no issues. It's a beauty of a tank starfire all panes. I've heard that they are made in the same factory as the ADA tanks but I have no way to confirm that. AI has a 4ft Ish one on display that's been running for some time now


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I know ADA is from Japan but AI tanks are from China.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Bought one used off of member Sig (RIP) and he used it for 6-8 months and i have used it for almost two years. Very good quality, no complaints. It is a 25G tank.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Did you guys got any hang on equipment like skimmer or hob filter on it? Since these equipment are heavy and is hang on back.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm using a 79-gal starfire tank from AI as my reef tank. It's been running for 3-4 years. I have a 4-bulb Odyssea T5HO fixture sitting on it, and was running an AC20 as well for a while.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

andy said:


> Did you guys got any hang on equipment like skimmer or hob filter on it? Since these equipment are heavy and is hang on back.


I have a GFO reactor on mine.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 20 gal starfire from AI that is six years old, no issues. For the last four years it's had a large and heavy hob skimmer plus hob media reactor as well.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Seem they got a lot of good reviews. I think I will purchase one but I need to fet rid of my current tank first lol. Anyone interest to a 53 gallon with 40lbs caribsea sea ocean alive in it?


----------

